# Progress On My 1953 Jc Higgins- Rat Rod



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 25, 2016)

Good Evening! Well my wife went out of town for the weekend, so I spent today doing the bulk of the work on my 53 JC Higgins. See my previous thread about it for the whole story...

Today i hopped on my Trike and headed to our community bike shop to look for a few parts ( crank,rims, and tires) after searching the piles of rims i found a no name cruiser in the bushes. dug it out and it had a crank and back rim i could use. Talked to the owner and he said "well we have two of those bikes, so its your lucky day." two for one deal. loaded em up and headed back home. Up sized the tires to the big old white walls, replaced the super rusted bars with new less rusty ones ( had the white Schwinn grips saved for such an occasion), and after sawing the crank arm off got the old crank out and replaced it with a black one. Still need to clean the frame and forks, get the chain length right, de rust the chain guard, and re cover the troxel seat with white leather. Total investment is 100$ Took it for a ride tonight around the neighbor hood and it is a pretty sweet rider! I will post another update when I get it all Finished up ( probably tomorrow cause well, wife is gone) First pic. is a before shot. Also included a bonus picture of my overloaded 72 Schwinn Town and Country Trike


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jun 26, 2016)

Today I finished her up. Super happy with the way it came out! Going to do one more detailing and chrome polishing. Rides amazing and I am impressed with the way the seat came out. Very first time i have restored a troxel seat. On to the next one hahaha


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Jul 21, 2016)

Been out riding a bunch, love this bike so far. Added a led "retro" headlight also


----------



## deddings (Aug 16, 2016)

Super cool build Lance!


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 17, 2016)

deddings said:


> Super cool build Lance!



Thank you!


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 17, 2016)

Dig the bike! Is that your pet "fox" in your Avatar?


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 18, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> Dig the bike! Is that your pet "fox" in your Avatar?



It's a stuffed coyote at a bar.


----------



## XBPete (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice build on the '53.... bad to the bone, hope my Murdered Colson has the same vibe...


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 18, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Nice build on the '53.... bad to the bone, hope my Murdered Colson has the same vibe...



Do you have pics posted of it?


----------



## XBPete (Aug 18, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Nice build on the '53.... bad to the bone, hope my Murdered Colson has the same vibe...




Yup... just got my tires and ordered the black headset and seatpost

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-murdered-colson-loop-tail.94729/


----------



## Lance Vangraham (Aug 18, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Yup... just got my tires and ordered the black headset and seatpost
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i-murdered-colson-loop-tail.94729/



That thing is looking great! Can't wait to see it finished up


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 25, 2016)

neat looking bike for sure


----------

